# Wyndham Bonnet Creek Orlando Feb 22 - 29



## jdking (Jan 8, 2016)

Need 1 or 2 bedroom at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Orlando. Marriott property for that same period would be OK too.

email John at jdking@jhu.edu

Thanks


----------



## jdking (Jan 18, 2016)

Still looking


----------



## vacation4u (Jan 19, 2016)

Email Sent. Thanks


----------



## jdking (Jan 31, 2016)

Still in need of this unit. Will also consider shorter stay of 4 to 5 days starting on Feb. 22.


----------

